# fellow raw feeders?



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone else on the board also feeds their dogs a solely raw diet?
-Kristina


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristina Senter said:


> Was wondering if anyone else on the board also feeds their dogs a solely raw diet?
> -Kristina


According to a poll last week, 43% of the members who responded feed raw.

You came to the right place, if you're looking for support or advice on feeding raw.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey, great! 
I'm just always curious to see how many others have seen the benefits of the diet. My kennel dogs (selling, training, fostering, etc) are mostly on kibble for transition's sake, but my personal dogs are on raw. 
Always great to find a group with several things in comon, I'm on raw boards, but few own working dogs so its still another perspective. 
-Kristina


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Kristina Senter said:


> Was wondering if anyone else on the board also feeds their dogs a solely raw diet?
> -Kristina


Hah, i think I'm one of the only ones here that feeds kibble! I eat at MacDonalds sometimes, too.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey, our raw guidelines include McDonald's...does'nt everyone else's? :0)
Man...I should double check my raw guide, I was certain that was definitely advised. LOL


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Kristina Senter said:
> 
> 
> > Was wondering if anyone else on the board also feeds their dogs a solely raw diet?
> ...


I went to McDonalds today and ordered Tortellini with Alfredo sauce... the Gourmet McDonalds here in Orlando rocks  What a concept... real food at a drive thru!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Actually this is something that bugs me a little (well, not that much, but...): how many raw feeders eat raw themselves? I mean, seriously...how many of you are eating an diet consistent with whatever roots and berries our ancestors dug out of whatever crevice they could find? Anything you eat that's been cooked over 104 degrees destroys all those enzymes good for you and your dog, so cooked meat is out.

I don't recommend this diet--I was a vegetarian for about five years, a vegan for awhile, a raw human diet is really beyond brutal to me and I would not last a day on it--but the logic you raw folks use should just as easily apply to yourselves, right?

I'll be in the corner watching this thread, eating my big-ass quarter pounder.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Don't let it be said I'd provide a compelling logical argument and then leave you hanging on where to get started:

http://www.living-foods.com/

Enjoy your Mango Grape Cabbage Infusion shake. I promise your dog will not want a bit of it. http://www.living-foods.com/recipes/mangogrape.html


----------



## Mike Armstrong (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> What a concept... real food at a drive thru!


That's not a concept, that's an oxymoron. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Interesting topic...
Its actually funny- many of those that REALLY research raw for their dogs DO change their own diet *somewhat* at least. 

I know this will sound dumb, but, I really was'nt aware that a human COULD eat raw meat? A dog's digestive system is VERY different from our own, so, there's really no reason for us to want to eat raw and we probably could not digest it anyway...? We're omnivores, they're carnivores. We get the nutrients that are cooked out of our meat from the plants and such that dogs don't need to eat. 

Now, how many of us follow the diet that IS good for us....uhhh.........

Hold on, I'm going through drive through......


----------



## Mike Armstrong (Mar 29, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Hah, i think I'm one of the only ones here that feeds kibble! I eat at MacDonalds sometimes, too. . .
> 
> I'll be in the corner watching this thread, eating my big-ass quarter pounder.


So would you prefer to eat every day from a 50-lb. bag of the McDonald's menu in kibble form?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Sure, you can eat raw meat. I don't recommend it, and your digestive system is not well-equipped to digest animal products (meat, milk, etc.). It's about three times longer than a canine's...who's intestines, as I understand it, are short because they're eating meat and because that stuff is nasty once it breaks down and it's good to get it outside of the body. You'll get quite sick until your body adjusts, and meat availible to most of us (via the supermarket) is filthy, to put it gently. I eat meat now but I'll be the first to admit that it's nasty stuff unless you pay a lot for organic meats...and even then...perishable meats just don't do well in modern supply chains.

Raw foodists are hardcore vegans (no meat/milk/eggs) that also eschew cooking whatever twigs and berries they actually allow themselves to eat.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Armstrong said:


> Woody Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Hah, i think I'm one of the only ones here that feeds kibble! I eat at MacDonalds sometimes, too. . .
> ...


Nah, but the funny thing is...and I learned wwaaayyyy too much about this stuff when I used to manage a hippie restaurant and bakery back in college...you know who has the cleanest meat supply in the US? Not your expensive steakhouse...it's MacDonalds. They're so big they can put unbelievalbe pressure and testing on their upstream feedlot suppliers to give them the best stuff. True, I promise.


----------

